# 2003 SBS failed network card



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

am using SBS 2003 machine. this server has two network card, the other one is working just fine . but the other one the system can not detect it. so help me how to go around it


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Buy a $10 NIC.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Don't buy a $10 NIC, buy a good Intel or 3Com NIC and do it correctly. If it is a good brand name NIC you will have no issues and it will work out of the box without any issues.


----------



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

come on guys .i dont have to buy another NETWORK CARD bez when i bought this server it came with two network card so the other one is not working but when you put the RJ45 connector it will blick but no responce


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Well, if you want to use 2 network cards like SBS supports, then you have to buy another one. You can still use one with SBS it will just complain.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And in general the cards will not work unless you configure them. In a multi-homed server you need to od some sort of routing between the two if you are using one as an external NIC and the other and an internal NIC. And if it doesn't work why doesn't it work? Did it "work" before and suddenly stopped working?? Come on and throw us a bone and some more information other than "it doesn't work".


----------



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

how do i configure the other one to function.bez one is for the internal network and the other one for external network so help ROCKN


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you hte network admin? If you are you should have some idea of what you are doing. I am not on your network so I have no idea what you are trying to do.


----------

